
The Military Is Building Long-Range Facial Recognition That Works in the Dark - harambae
https://onezero.medium.com/p/4f752fa713e6
======
IXxXI
Can't balance budgets, control inflation or fix deficits.

Can spy on you in the dark.

Life goals.

------
natvert
Dead link?

~~~
superbeef150
I think this is it: [https://onezero.medium.com/the-military-is-building-long-
ran...](https://onezero.medium.com/the-military-is-building-long-range-facial-
recognition-that-works-in-the-dark-4f752fa713e6)

